# Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map?



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

I've been running my setup with Martyn16V's spark map the whole time and haven't heard any knock/pinging yet. Even ran 1/2 a tank of 87 octane through it in hotter weather (above 90 deg. F.) and still no pinging under hard accel. 
Does anyone have an ABF spark map or a slightly more aggressive map for a 2.0L 16V they'd be willing to post up? I'm going to start slowly increasing the advance in my ignition table till I hear knock and then back it off some. I really should get the knocksense setup and tune it that way, I was just hoping someone out there may have a good map to try out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (evil-e)*

Post up a screenshot of that map and I'll tell you where you can go. Have you verified your ignition timing is correct between where the MS is set and what the car is actually getting?


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (need_a_VR6)*

I'll have to get it up later, I'm at work and can't get into my photobucket etc. The only timing I've checked was at idle with a timing light and it seemed to be right.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (need_a_VR6)*

Here's the spark map I've been running for the past month or two since I got the MS installed actually.









I've got my AFR targets set at 15.0 down at 30 Kpa. 
From 45 up to 65 Kpa, I've got it set at 14.7.
Gradually from 75 up to 100 Kpa it goes down to 12.5 up at 100 Kpa.
I live in Vancouver, Wa and according to the Megamanual is listed as being at sea level, so my map readings should be pretty close.
Any suggestions on the AFR targets and the ignition advance? I know that you can run more advance in the cruise part of the map if you lean it out some, but I don't know how much I should be leaning it out. I figured that 14.7 would be a safe AFR for starting out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (evil-e)*

That's pretty tame. At 100kpa the ABF I did was 10deg at 1k, 20deg at 2200 and then 32deg from 3400 up. Do make sure you have the ignition timing set so that the MS value and the actual match. 
You can add about 10deg to all those values at cruise, even with 14.7:1. If you go leaner then that you'll want to add more timing to combat the 'surge' feeling it'll have. Just go as lean as you can and add timing until you can't get the surging to go away, and then go back a step richer. 
The AFR map I run for setup is 14.7:1 everything under 70kpa, and then 13.5:1 70/80 and then 13:1 above that. At all rpms, seems to work well. You can run a little leaner past hp peak and you could gain some hp but that's work for the dyno. Once I get that dialed, I'll start leaning out the mids in cruise in steps and tuning it by hand to get within 5% ego correction.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (need_a_VR6)*

Thanks again man. I added 2-3 deg. of timing around the cruise and upper rpm/map range early this moring before driving to work and it was an immediate improvement in power and throttle response. I'll play around with it a little more and try adding some more up top too.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The AFR map I run for setup is 14.7:1 everything under 70kpa, and then 13.5:1 70/80 and then 13:1 above that. At all rpms, seems to work well. You can run a little leaner past hp peak and you could gain some hp but that's work for the dyno. Once I get that dialed, I'll start leaning out the mids in cruise in steps and tuning it by hand to get within 5% ego correction.

so you start out running autotune?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (ValveCoverGasket)*

No, I start out with the ego correct % REALLY high (50ish) and tune in by hand to the AFR targets. Someone has to drive it VERY smoothly for it to work, but it does. You also miss a few load points here and there so there's a good amount of hand blending. I run the high correction until it's within 10% then bring it down to 12% and do another round of tweaking.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (need_a_VR6)*

so presumably as you get the tune closer to your target AFR the ego corr % gets smaller. good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill have to give that a whirl next time


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (ValveCoverGasket)*

Exactly. Autotune does the same thing but I can never get it to work as fast as I do.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (need_a_VR6)*

thats why i asked, because ive had fairly poor luck with it myself...takes longer to set up the authority and response than it does to just sit down and tune








awesome tip though


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (ValveCoverGasket)*

good thread


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_good thread

Werd.
VCG and Need_a_VR6 are great assets to the MS community on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
By the way, I added some more timing pretty much everywhere off idle and more up top and in the midrange/cruise-still no pinging even on the hottest day we've had (over 100 deg. F!) and it's pulling so much harder and smoother-feels like it's begging for more but I don't want to get greedy and do damage to the engine. There's alot of air moving around between the intake and the exhaust note, it's hard to hear much else let alone listen for knock. I may just get that knocksense setup after all. Anyone have any hands on experience using it wired into the MS and actually having knock detection retard timing? If so does it feel smooth etc.???
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (evil-e)*

If you're worried do a wot pull in as high gear as you feel comfortable doing and shut it off right at HP peak (cut the ignition). Pull over and pull the plugs, if you have detonation, you'll see the little specs on the plugs right then and there, easily.
I have a knocksense but I've never used it! Seems more trouble then it's worth. You can always program some CLT or IAT based retard just in case if the car gets REAL hot in one way or another at least it's already taking action to prevent problems.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (need_a_VR6)*

So, when you're tuning do you tune the advance to the point of knock and then back it off a few deg.? 
Do you do the WOT run and then pull the plugs to verify they're not getting the speckles on them, or do you just listen for an audible knock?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (evil-e)*

On the street I just pick a safe number and leave it. Save pushing it for the dyno. I do, however, verify by pulling the plugs after a WOT pull as well as listening. 
I wouldn't keep jacking it to knock, as it could be damaging, and timing before knock may not be the timing for best hp.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have an ABF spark map or an aggresive N/A 2.0L 16V map? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You can always program some CLT or IAT based retard just in case if the car gets REAL hot in one way or another at least it's already taking action to prevent problems.

i do this on every car ive ever touched with megatune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Has anyone tried MegaLogViewer for tuning thhe VE Table?
You just drive around and log for a while, then run it through the program, and it suggests a VE table to use.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

i use it for tweaking the full load AFR, do a couple of full load pulls then adjust the points that need tweaking...basically a good final check.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Has anyone tried MegaLogViewer for tuning thhe VE Table?


I tried that on one car and it was pretty bad, but that car is hard to tune period! I can do a full street tune in about 30-40 mins so if it can go faster then that, I'd be willing to try again.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Has anyone tried MegaLogViewer for tuning thhe VE Table?
You just drive around and log for a while, then run it through the program, and it suggests a VE table to use.

I use it almost daily. I log everytime I make changes and find that the longer the drive the better and I try to get in as many bins of the map/rpm as possible. It works pretty well I've found.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (evil-e)*

also might be worthwhile to mention that that will work best with all of the accel enrichments turned off, and if you spend a fair bit of time at each speed/load point, to let things stabilize.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Good info, thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (evil-e)*

Yes, I also turn accel enrich off, forgot to mention that.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Yes, I also turn accel enrich off, forgot to mention that.

Not to sound like an idiot, but how exactly do you turn off the accell enrichments? Do you just go into the accel wizard and change some of the settings so far out of range that the enrichments would never be active, or is there a simpler way? I didn't see any options anywhere to just turn them "off".


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (evil-e)*

Go under accel and put 0's for all the pulse widths. I used the VE Analyzer in MS Log Viewer and it definitely works pretty well. I did steps of 15% and then 10% ego correction and it honed right in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Thanks, I'll try it out once I get my laptop off the fritz...


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (evil-e)*

I added a bunch more timing in the mid range/cruise and set the AFR targets like Need_a_VR6 suggested, and again, I'm amazed at how much more power there is. Timing is def. where it's at for anyone out there just getting their feet wet in the tuning part of SEM.
I turned off the accell enrichments and went for a good drive up the freeway and around town and tried to hold the throttle really steady and smoothly while accelerating during datalogging. Ran it through with the MegaLogViewer and my fuel map was almost perfect! It only suggested changes to about 10 bins, so it was pretty close.
Thanks again to those who have offered help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (evil-e)*

Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_I added a bunch more timing in the mid range/cruise and set the AFR targets like Need_a_VR6 suggested, and again, I'm amazed at how much more power there is. Timing is def. where it's at for anyone out there just getting their feet wet in the tuning part of SEM.
I turned off the accell enrichments and went for a good drive up the freeway and around town and tried to hold the throttle really steady and smoothly while accelerating during datalogging. Ran it through with the MegaLogViewer and my fuel map was almost perfect! It only suggested changes to about 10 bins, so it was pretty close.
Thanks again to those who have offered help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Care to share your final air/fuel, timing and VE tables? Also, what is your required fuel set to?


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (frechem)*

How do you save a screen shot in Mega Tune? I saw someone saying you could hold down the Alt button while pressing the print screen button. They said you could then paste it into Microsoft paint etc., but I haven't had any luck doing this as of yet







.
If I could figure out how to do this it would be alot easier than taking pics of the screen and then posting them up... 
I'd love to get this tuned on the dyno, but at this point, I think I'll just tinker around with some of the accel enrichments and cold start enrichments to smooth out a few spots and just leave it alone. It's making more than enough power to get me in trouble if I wanted to, plus plans are in the works for ITB's anyway. I don't really want to spend money on dyno time just to pull all this stuff off and have to re-tune for the throttles and bigger cams down the road.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (evil-e)*

It's shift & print screen. If you still have trouble email me the msq and I'll do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Learn what you can on that car before you put the ITB's on. They're a bit different to tune.


----------

